

New Hiring Formula Values Math Pros - laprise
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052702304871704575160553254798886.html

======
tokenadult
Previously submitted:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1249051>

You were correct to submit the canonical URL.

